# Phil. Health



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to post this for any other members wanting Phil Health.

I am on a BB visa and therefore do not need a ACR card, but Phil Health said they need it to join??? Another example of them not doing their homework.
However, went to day armed with a long term lease, copy of passport. copy of bank card and drivers licence. Bingo they accepted my application.

There is a 3 months qualifying period, in other words, don't get sick or banged up in an accident for 3 months after you join, as you wont be covered.

The girls did tell me they are looking to up the benefits on most illnesses. 
Another one ticked off the list, just about got it all done now!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Just wanted to post this for any other members wanting Phil Health.
> 
> I am on a BB visa and therefore do not need a ACR card, but Phil Health said they need it to join??? Another example of them not doing their homework.
> However, went to day armed with a long term lease, copy of passport. copy of bank card and drivers licence. Bingo they accepted my application.
> ...


Well done Ron, we jump through the hoops probably because we are foreigners, especially when away from big cities. Have you looked into private health cover there or are you happy to stay with Philhealth?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

At one time I thought you could get immediate cover by paying a certain amount in advance.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Gary D said:


> At one time I thought you could get immediate cover by paying a certain amount in advance.


I know someone (Pinoy) who was hospitalized and the family went and paid the annual fee while he was in hospital and he was covered.

I pay Philhealth through my work deductions and when I was last needing Philhealth I had to give proof of 9 months of contributions. I had to get a signed letter from my work giving the OR number of all the payments.
They said it's a new requirement as last time I was in (a year ago) I didn't need to give anything except my Philhealth number. 
I don't know what they would of done in I had only had 3 months or less of contributions. 

Philhealth only pays about 50% of the fees so worth getting private care if you can.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> Just wanted to post this for any other members wanting Phil Health.
> 
> I am on a BB visa and therefore do not need a ACR card, but Phil Health said they need it to join??? Another example of them not doing their homework.
> However, went to day armed with a long term lease, copy of passport. copy of bank card and drivers licence. Bingo they accepted my application.
> ...


Actually the ACR card is to be shown to register(see below). Whilel as a BB you are not required to have an ACR nothing prevents you from getting one.

https://www.philhealth.gov.ph/news/2017/expands_coverage.html

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

There was a lot of concern, and misinformation, last year about pricing. How much did PhilHealth charge you for the year?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Actually the ACR card is to be shown to register(see below). Whilel as a BB you are not required to have an ACR nothing prevents you from getting one.
> 
> https://www.philhealth.gov.ph/news/2017/expands_coverage.html
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck, agreed about not needing an ACR whilst on a BB. However, although my bank here allowed me to open an account earlier using only my passport, each time I go in the branch, they are asking me to kindly show them my ACR for their records. Today I decided to apply for an ACR.......went to BI in Davao, they wanted P7,250!!! I said I'd think about it and left. Does that sound correct, seems a lot of money just to produce another form of ID for the bank.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Hi Chuck, agreed about not needing an ACR whilst on a BB. However, although my bank here allowed me to open an account earlier using only my passport, each time I go in the branch, they are asking me to kindly show them my ACR for their records. Today I decided to apply for an ACR.......went to BI in Davao, they wanted P7,250!!! I said I'd think about it and left. Does that sound correct, seems a lot of money just to produce another form of ID for the bank.


Appears they are charging for 9a visa along with the ACR fee, which makes no sense. The following does state that application must be submitted with application for visa.

ACR I-CARD Issuance

Chuck


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> There was a lot of concern, and misinformation, last year about pricing. How much did PhilHealth charge you for the year?


There still is a lot of misinformation, pricing and that is at the main provincial office.  
Last year when i went to pay around June time they said the new annual fee would be 17k per year. Last week i decided to pay one year in advance, as i sometimes forget to pay on time. They charged me 2,400 for the whole year...go figure


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Appears they are charging for 9a visa along with the ACR fee, which makes no sense. The following does state that application must be submitted with application for visa.
> 
> ACR I-CARD Issuance
> 
> Chuck


Yes apparently in order to issue an ACR they have to do a one month visa extension, even though my BB is valid till Dec 2018. That does push the cost up, but even so...? My concern also is that once I have an ACR, I need to renew it each year, is that correct? Think I'll visit the bank again and ask if there is any other form of ID I can use rather than an ACR.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Yes apparently in order to issue an ACR they have to do a one month visa extension, even though my BB is valid till Dec 2018. That does push the cost up, but even so...? My concern also is that once I have an ACR, I need to renew it each year, is that correct? Think I'll visit the bank again and ask if there is any other form of ID I can use rather than an ACR.


I believe that with the ACR card you have to renew it each year and also every time you leave and re-enter the country.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Well done Ron, we jump through the hoops probably because we are foreigners, especially when away from big cities. Have you looked into private health cover there or are you happy to stay with Philhealth?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I am going to look into Covermore in Oz. A travel insurance but you can get it for most of the year. If you intend to return each year to Oz as I do. Works out ok I am told, but will see. If not just stay with Phil Health.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> At one time I thought you could get immediate cover by paying a certain amount in advance.


No tried all that Gary. Neww policy apparently. Same for all including Filipinos.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> I believe that with the ACR card you have to renew it each year and also every time you leave and re-enter the country.


HOw much does it cost each time for an ACR card that is a bit rich??? Is it compulsory to have one?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Actually the ACR card is to be shown to register(see below). Whilel as a BB you are not required to have an ACR nothing prevents you from getting one.
> 
> https://www.philhealth.gov.ph/news/2017/expands_coverage.html
> 
> Chuck


Don't believe everything you read here Chuck, because it changes depending on the wind direction. I got it yesterday without one!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> There was a lot of concern, and misinformation, last year about pricing. How much did PhilHealth charge you for the year?


Exactly what I knew it would be 17k pesos for 12 months, I just paid 3 mths, in case I die before my 'probation' is over.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> HOw much does it cost each time for an ACR card that is a bit rich??? Is it compulsory to have one?


An ACR Card costs $50 but as others have said you need to apply for a one month or two month extension of your visa at the same time.

The tourist ACR card is valid for one year and as you would be on a single entry visa, every time you leave the country you would start the tourist route again.

This is:
30 days visa waiver (i.e. first 30 days in the country are free
Next 29 days - visa waiver extension (pay about 2000+ pesos)
After 59 days you need an ACR card ($50) and one or two month extension.
(total cost about 7000+ pesos for the ACR card and 2 months visa).

You can then renew the visa every 2 months up to 3 years, when you need to leave the country.
When you do leave and re-enter (whether after 3 years or a shorter period) you start on step one again.

As I said the ACR card is valid only one year. You also need to do an annual report every year.

It is a bit rich. The problem we have here is we cant do a visa run to the border at the end of every month, as expats in Thailand for instance do. If we want to do a visa run we need to fly to HK, Singapore, Malaysia or Thailand, so works out costing more than the visa fees.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> Don't believe everything you read here Chuck, because it changes depending on the wind direction. I got it yesterday without one!


I have been here since 2010 and know that they cannot correctly interpret the written word. They get confused if it says "or" vice "and". Have learned to live with the lunacy.

Chuck


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> An ACR Card costs $50 but as others have said you need to apply for a one month or two month extension of your visa at the same time.
> 
> The tourist ACR card is valid for one year and as you would be on a single entry visa, every time you leave the country you would start the tourist route again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon

That explains how the costs are added up and sounds right.
Is there any real advantage having the ACR? In my case on a BB, it is really easy, no annual reporting, no EEC etc. I'm reluctant to get the ACR unless its really needed for anything important.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm on a BB and see no reason to get a ACR. I have been here for years and never have needed one. Bank takes my passport for id.

Was going to get a 13a but decided to just stay with the BB. Costs more than a 13a but it gives me 1 year with no hassles of reporting and such. I just make the one trip to the airport (Clark 45min or Manila 3hrs) and be done with it. Allows me to fatten up on some good food while leaving the country. lol


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since my Asawa is a "Senior Citizen", she is enrolled at no cost and I am enrolled as her dependent the same(no cost). We went to the local PhilHealth office in Iloilo shortly after moving here in 2014 and they enrolled us both despite me not having a ACR Card as I was on BB status at that time. She has used the coverage 4 times for her heart troubles and I have used it once when I got dehydrated a couple years ago. All we do is give them the number on the paper and they look it up and apply it to the bill.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Since my Asawa is a "Senior Citizen", she is enrolled at no cost and I am enrolled as her dependent the same(no cost). We went to the local PhilHealth office in Iloilo shortly after moving here in 2014 and they enrolled us both despite me not having a ACR Card as I was on BB status at that time. She has used the coverage 4 times for her heart troubles and I have used it once when I got dehydrated a couple years ago. All we do is give them the number on the paper and they look it up and apply it to the bill.
> 
> Fred


I have been discussing this with my asawa a couple of day ago as the mil has not been well. My asawa is of the opinion that you get a lesser coverage under the free over sixties scheme so has been using the brothers/mils sons paid for coverage. Anyone have any knowledge if this is true or just misinformation on behalf of the mil.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I have been discussing this with my asawa a couple of day ago as the mil has not been well. My asawa is of the opinion that you get a lesser coverage under the free over sixties scheme so has been using the brothers/mils sons paid for coverage. Anyone have any knowledge if this is true or just misinformation on behalf of the mil.


I believe that is misinfo. I seem to remember her asking some questions along those lines back when we enrolled and I understand there is no difference in coverage. She does have a larger percentage reduced than I do because she has a "Senior Card" and I don't so in addition to the reduction in the bill due to PhilHealth, she also has a reduction due to being a "Senior".

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Since my Asawa is a "Senior Citizen", she is enrolled at no cost and I am enrolled as her dependent the same(no cost). We went to the local PhilHealth office in Iloilo shortly after moving here in 2014 and they enrolled us both despite me not having a ACR Card as I was on BB status at that time. She has used the coverage 4 times for her heart troubles and I have used it once when I got dehydrated a couple years ago. All we do is give them the number on the paper and they look it up and apply it to the bill.
> 
> Fred


You might want to reconfirm you are covered on your spouses Philhealth. I was also on my wifes but as of 1 Jul 2017 foreigners were supposed to have their own coverage versus being on the spouses. Also the foreigners plan does not include the Z coverage.

Chuck


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bidrod said:


> You might want to reconfirm you are covered on your spouses Philhealth. I was also on my wifes but as of 1 Jul 2017 foreigners were supposed to have their own coverage versus being on the spouses. Also the foreigners plan does not include the Z coverage.
> 
> Chuck


You are right Chuck, it is now a whole new ball game.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

They still have me listed as a dependent on hers but maybe it is something that we should check out at their office. Will plan to do that in the near future.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> They still have me listed as a dependent on hers but maybe it is something that we should check out at their office. Will plan to do that in the near future.
> 
> Fred


Same here on mine. Still listed as a dependent on my wife's Philhealth. I used it last in Sept of last year and had no problem with acceptance at the hospital. It may change but seems like many other things here; new rules and laws are simply overlooked or not implemented. 

The Philippine govt wants and encourages seniors to retire here and give a good boost to the economy. Yet not making healthcare for married ex pats easier and affordable as will as not being able to have and use a senior discount card is not only discrimination but is counter productive to their end goal. They truly have a lot to learn.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I still think at 17k pesos ($A680) per annum is 1/3 of the cost in Australia, although the benefits are more. The cost here of hospitalisation is much cheaper than Australia. 
I can understand why they felt the need to increase the costs for expats. But I don't understand why they will not grant expats a Seniors Card. Apparently it has been lingering in the Senate for over a year?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I still think at 17k pesos ($A680) per annum is 1/3 of the cost in Australia, although the benefits are more. The cost here of hospitalisation is much cheaper than Australia.
> I can understand why they felt the need to increase the costs for expats. But I don't understand why they will not grant expats a Seniors Card. Apparently it has been lingering in the Senate for over a year?


I think for AU $460.00 per year Philhealth is a no brainer. limited cover but one would be a fool to not partake. Private health cover as we get older costs. What are the costs?
I as a tourist went to the Lorma hospital some years ago for a throat infection, 400 Peso later had a prescription and yes the remedy another 800 odd Pesos, much cheaper than OZ.

As said in another/other posts we spend 7 to 8 K for medicare and private health cover annually, that and less buys exceptional cover in PH. I'm sure.

Private health cover costs? input welcome.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Is this a Seniors card specifically for medical care?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> Is this a Seniors card specifically for medical care?


No Simon, general purpose Seniors Card.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I will just stick with the BB visa for awhile, I have bank a/c, drivers license and now Phil Health, all bases covered.
But I agree with a previous post, that there is not a great deal of though of what they offer retirees in way of visas. In Thailand 1900bht (2600p) for single entry 12mth retirement visa, 3 month reporting requirement. Multiple entry 3k bht.
It just seems to me that everything they do whether it involves visas, bank a/cs, etc always has to be complicated.
Phil Health for instance, instead of a % rebate on the account, it depends whether you have a pain in the butt, ear, or whatever illness - they have a list 10 miles long! Can't figure that one - but as Chuck says, just suck it up and have another SMP.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> Is this a Seniors card specifically for medical care?


No.. It allows a good discount on all *"prescribed"* medicines, hotels, airlines, buses, hospitals, some doctors, and most all restaurants.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> . But I don't understand why they will not grant expats a Seniors Card. Apparently it has been lingering in the Senate for over a year?


I guess for the same reason they have increased Philhealth for expats. You may be paying into the system now but you haven't for the previous 60+ years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I guess for the same reason they have increased Philhealth for expats. You may be paying into the system now but you haven't for the previous 60+ years.


Hear hear Gary and no different to other western countries perhaps with penalties for a resident non contributor that decided to jump on the bandwagon as their health ails and gets slugged a premium while others have propped the system up as we do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> No.. It allows a good discount on all *"prescribed"* medicines, hotels, airlines, buses, hospitals, some doctors, and most all restaurants.


Gene and others, what is the discount and how is it regulated, I have read many articles on this topic. Some say it is the VAT imposed on imported goods (12%) while others say it is 10 to 20%. 
Generally a senior purchases locally produced products which "in theory" are not subject to VAT. Are vendors of locally produced items charging VAT to the average naive consumer like me and pocketing the unreportable/reported profits but giving a 10 or 12% discount to those with a seniors card and still profit?

If it has nothing to do with VAT as your post indicates (though imported medicines incur VAT) as these are local suppliers then what is/can be the expected discount for these and other services?
One has to ask the question will this be an equation to consider with an SRRV when one hits 60? The mind boggles as it does with most things Filipino.

Only my take on this ATM.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Gene and others, what is the discount and how is it regulated, I have read many articles on this topic. Some say it is the VAT imposed on imported goods (12%) while others say it is 10 to 20%.
> Generally a senior purchases locally produced products which "in theory" are not subject to VAT. Are vendors of locally produced items charging VAT to the average naive consumer like me and pocketing the unreportable/reported profits but giving a 10 or 12% discount to those with a seniors card and still profit?
> 
> If it has nothing to do with VAT as your post indicates (though imported medicines incur VAT) as these are local suppliers then what is/can be the expected discount for these and other services?
> ...


See the below website including benefits tab.
Benefits for senior citizens | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> See the below website including benefits tab.
> Benefits for senior citizens | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines
> 
> Chuck


Point taken Chuck but as time goes on there appears to be discounts whether suited or valid to ones needs with PRA.

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

So much to learn/comprehend in a country that doesn't trust computers and the fact that they crash for what, blame a system and the validity of the same. (Do it on paper and load when the system is online) Nor simple meanings/transactions that mean little to the plebeians such as myself and less to those empowered. 
PRA's website is all over the place, and understanding all the rules takes time as there is info available on other sites (not PRA's) that gives conflicting info even though PRA is highlighted but not on their main site. Go figure.
Sound familiar? Probably.
Just my frustrated rave for the evening, bed time now and something for another day/month/year to ponder.

Mostly we don't need the senior discount but a bonus if one could avail.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Gene and others, what is the discount and how is it regulated, I have read many articles on this topic. Some say it is the VAT imposed on imported goods (12%) while others say it is 10 to 20%.
> Generally a senior purchases locally produced products which "in theory" are not subject to VAT. Are vendors of locally produced items charging VAT to the average naive consumer like me and pocketing the unreportable/reported profits but giving a 10 or 12% discount to those with a seniors card and still profit?
> 
> If it has nothing to do with VAT as your post indicates (though imported medicines incur VAT) as these are local suppliers then what is/can be the expected discount for these and other services?
> ...


Steve, forgive the short reply,,,, it's been a long day driving all over to the doctor and pharmacies etc.

If I remember my mother in law correctly it is a 20% discount on prescribed medicines. Restaurant offer a discount but I don't know how much. My drivers license is asked for at restaurants and then they give a discount. I'll have to look next time for fun. Sorry I can't be more help..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The Senior Citizen Card is for CITIZEN not expats on long term visas.

It was reported here on another thread that using one was grounds for being deported.

Personally I’m happy just jumping the queues because of my advanced age. I don't spend enough in the categories where I'd save 20% to make it worth the hassle of getting one.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There was a thread on the 'Senior' thing sometime in the past, don't remember when but it has been quite a while. My Asawa is registered and has a card as she is 69. She gets 20% discount plus she pays no VAT so it comes close to 1/3 deduction for covered items. When we go out to eat, sometimes they give the discount on her portion and sometimes they take it off the whole bill. I do not have a card nor am I registered as 'Senior' as even though I am older than her I am not a ROP Citizen. As I understand it the use of the "Senior Card" by a non-Citizen constitutes fraud and is punishable under the laws governing the use of the card.

Fred


----------

